# Cancellara's Trek



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just noticed from the pictures a couple things about Cancellara's Trek. First he isn't using Di2. I thought they were all using it now. Second, he has standard brakes. Lots of discussion earlier this month about the new under BB brakes on the Treks, yet Cancellara is using a standard mounted brake.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*it*

is the Domane not the Madone...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I still thought they used Di2 on everthing now.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Are those Firecrest rims with Bontrager decals?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Fireform said:


> Are those Firecrest rims with Bontrager decals?


They are probably the new Bontragers which are much wider.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Fabian doesn't use brakes!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It is a Domane as posted above, and Cancellara only used Di2 for a few weeks at the beginning of last season. He went back to mechanical last spring. 

He uses lots of interesting bits, Nokon, weird derailleur pulleys, no BB bearing seals

Pro Bike: Fabian Cancellara's Trek Domane 6-Series Maillot Jaune | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I was a little perplexed at why his standard bike has a name badge that says "Tony M." (Tony Martin?)

Then I recalled reading about his fondness for the movie "Scarface".


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm less surprised that he doesn't do Di2 than that it isn't the newer 9000-series DuraAce. I think he stopped using electronic after he dropped his chain with it in last year's Tour de Suisse.

Cancellara said he'd probably use the Domane for every race. It'll be interesting to see how many RadioShack riders use it for the last stage with all the cobbles.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

This is why I like Fabian, aside from being a bad*** rider. He sees electronic shifting as a failure and sticks to the mechanical side.

See, it doesn't mean you're using electronic 'one of a kind' groupset you'll always get the win. It's still all about the legs.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

my guess is Fabian wants something he can trust and is used to
he might not like the feel of electronic shifting


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Velonews Gallery: Cancellara's Trek Domane


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

If you look closely, you'll see a small motor in there!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> my guess is Fabian wants something he can trust and is used to
> he might not like the feel of electronic shifting


maybe he doesn't want to revisit yet another discussion of "what is this electric battery doing here"? Is that a motor?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

He also has drillium bars.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Are those Firecrest rims with Bontrager decals?


Bont has been using HED's technology for awhile, which has been trumpeting the wider rims for quite some time.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Trek is happy. Race cred for the Domane (this isn't your grandfather's bike.)

Shimano likely isn't.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

My buddy's shop got one in the other day. They told me the internal cable routing is a real PNTA to deal with. They told me it took forever to build up.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> *I'm less surprised that he doesn't do Di2 than that it isn't the newer 9000-series DuraAce*. I think he stopped using electronic after he dropped his chain with it in last year's Tour de Suisse.
> 
> Cancellara said he'd probably use the Domane for every race. It'll be interesting to see how many RadioShack riders use it for the last stage with all the cobbles.


It is because you can't get an SRM power meter onto the new stuff. SRMs require a detachable crank spider: the SRM takes the place of the cranks stock spider. The newest DA has an integrated spider. You'll see it on a lot actually.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Those handlebars are nice, I don't mind getting an answer as to what are those holes for?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

waldo425 said:


> It is because you can't get an SRM power meter onto the new stuff..


ORLY? Ian Stannard's bike from the Giro:


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> ORLY? Ian Stannard's bike from the Giro:


Yes yes, that is indeed the new 7900 chainrings: but take note that it isn't the new cranks, and that's exactly what I was talking about. Sure you can but the new chainrings on there but you can't put the new crank arms onto the SRM crank spider. SRM only has a power meter that will work with the new chainrings and the old cranks; so it's essentially a fancy converter so you can but the new 7900 chainrings on older cranks.


----------



## kirbdoggy (Jan 6, 2012)

vismitananda said:


> Those handlebars are nice, I don't mind getting an answer as to what are those holes for?


Speed Holes!!!


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

i have been on a felt b2 di2 bike for the last week, the shifting of the front mech is great, best i have been on, but the rear is, well, average. i feel my record 11 shifts better, faster and more presice. IMHO. DI2 would be great for tt but for normal road race. stay with mech for a while yet.


ready for the flame


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

kirbdoggy said:


> Speed Holes!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

kirbdoggy said:


> Speed Holes!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kneedragon said:


> If you look closely, you'll see a small motor in there!


:lol:


An FC thread isn't complete without said comment, eh?!


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> They are probably the new Bontragers which are much wider.


While Zipp like to make a big deal about Firecrest rims, it is another borrowed idea Fromm Hed, who got there first, just like the teroidal rim shape.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

kirbdoggy said:


> speed holes!!!


lol! :d:d:d


----------



## asindc (Jul 26, 2010)

vismitananda said:


> This is why I like Fabian, aside from being a bad*** rider. *He sees electronic shifting as a failure *and sticks to the mechanical side.
> 
> See, it doesn't mean you're using electronic 'one of a kind' groupset you'll always get the win. It's still all about the legs.


Last year's ToF results don't support your contention.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

asindc said:


> Last year's ToF results don't support your contention.


What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Most I can figure about the holes (aside from the the fact they add speed) is that they're an attempt to cater to comfort. If I got the logic right the supposed vibrations of the road will dampen at the holes.

But regardless.....as it is he opted for the Domane over the Madone so I'd believe that was the idea. If it gets Cancellara's approval Bontrager/Trek will eventually throw it on the market.


----------



## asindc (Jul 26, 2010)

vismitananda said:


> What exactly do you mean?


Many of the top riders used Di2.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

asindc said:


> Many of the top riders used Di2.


Well I am only referring to Fabian who preferred the mechanical group set. Most of the top riders are just using it for the sole purpose of advertisement, and entitled in their contract to use it. Nobody ask them if they like it.


----------



## asindc (Jul 26, 2010)

vismitananda said:


> Well I am only referring to Fabian who preferred the mechanical group set. Most of the top riders are just using it for the sole purpose of advertisement, and entitled in their contract to use it. Nobody ask them if they like it.


I think the fact that the other riders did well while using Di2, whether it was their choice or not, suggests that it is not a failure.


----------



## Schlitzer (Jun 21, 2012)

Cancellaras ride doesn't have the plastic cog guard either!


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

asindc said:


> I think the fact that the other riders did well while using Di2, whether it was their choice or not, suggests that it is not a failure.


Well I think for me It's still a failure, coz I can't afford it.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Ventruck said:


> Most I can figure about the holes (aside from the the fact they add speed) is that they're an attempt to cater to comfort. If I got the logic right the supposed vibrations of the road will dampen at the holes.


They could also be for weight reduction. Weight weenies drill the crap out of everything drillable to reduce weight. Sometimes it makes a significant difference, sometimes it doesn't.

They're drilled to save weight according to Bontrager...

http://bontrager.com/model/00280


----------

